# [H] LOTR, Space Marines, Inquisitor 54mm, High Elves [W] £££'s (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I have for sale a lot of bits I need to get rid of to clear space for other projects, the Inquisitor stuff I will only take serious offers on as I'd happily keep them and paint them myself, please PM me with any questions and offers, there are a lot of pictures so please see the link to my photobucket page

http://s116.photobucket.com/user/vaughany86/library/Models for sale and trade?sort=3&page=1


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Most of this still available


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pm sent bud


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Most of this still available


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so list of bits and prices, check the photobucket link for pictures:
Original metal witch king on fell beast- £35
9 original metal ringwraiths on foot- £20
4 original metal mounted ringwraiths- £15
Plastic war mumak with crew- £30
Direct only mumak mahud bnib- £15
Plastic balrog- £25
2 x Heroes of the west version legolas- £3.50
Helms deep legolas- £3.50
Aragorn helms deep version- £3.50
Haldir helms deep version- £3.50
Elrond- £3.50
Boromir with horn of Gondor- £3.50
Gollum with fish- £3.50
Gollum on rock- £3.50
Sam and Frodo- £6
Pippin- £3
Theoden on foot- £3.50
Theoden missing sword- £2
Saruman with palantir- £5
Saruman and Grima Wormtongue- £10
Grishnak- £3.50
Uruk hai captain- £3.50
Arwen- £3.50
Celeborn and Galadriel with mirror- £12
Gandalf the grey- moria version- £3.50
Original Radagast the brown- £3.50
Limited Escape from Goblin town Radagast- £7.50
Gandalf vs Saruman- orthanc- £15
Gandalf the white mounted- £5
Gandalf the white foot- £3.50
Space marine rhinos x 2- £10 each
Space marine scouts- £5
4x Space marine tactical squads- £10 each
Metal DA devestator- £3.50
Devestator squad- £5
Assault squad- £5
DA Chaplain- £3.50
DA banner bearer- £5
IOB mage- £3.50
IOB lord on pegasus- £5

All items will be posted out 2nd class recorded delivery at buyers cost


----------

